# cancer, no help



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

it seems good news comes with bad news. I just found out I have cancer. The doc was useless, he didn't tell me anything about it and just left the room. I can barely breath and they just sent me home with no medications. I'm so scared I don't know what to do, please help me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Jerry, I am so very sorry. I'm sure that they'll send you to a specialist. Here in Columbus, is The James Cancer Center.Your Dr.sure had NO bedside manner. I'll definetly be praying for you.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

My doctor should be removed some his practice. Unfortunately I am on disability so I get the worst care and I'm lucky if he even spends 3 minutes with me. I'm so scared to don't know what to do. Th ER treats mew like a second class citizen because I'm on disability and the hospitalization is worse than would you would give an enemy. They treat me like I'm something they stepped on and can't scrape off their shoe. I'm so scared and it seem no one will help me and I don't have the funds to see a good doctor. It's like they just want us dead so they don't have to deal with me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jerry, I am so so sorry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Words are shallow in times like these. . . I will pray that something can be done to bring you hope. You have to stay courageous and not give up but that is easy for me to say. Louie would want that for you too. Sending you a gentle hug.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jerry i'm so sorry, i will keep you in my prayers. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I so sorry to hear this and sorry to hear how your doctor handled it. It doesn't sound like they gave you much information at all. I'm assuming you're on medicare since you're disabled? Does it now allow you to get a second opinion or see another doctor?

I haven't experienced this myself so I don't have any advice but the National Cancer Institute might be able to answer some questions at least.

Contact Us for Help - National Cancer Institute

They have a phone number you can all if you want.

There is also the American Cancer society that has a number you can call and looks like they may be able to help you find local resources:
American Cancer Society | Information and Resources for Cancer: Breast, Colon, Lung, Prostate, Skin

And Cancer Treatment Centers of America:

Contact Cancer Treatment Centers of America | CTCA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. Everyone has the right to be treated with kindness and dignity. If you can contact Disability rights ohio. I do not know if they can help you directly, but they should be able to put you in contact with the right group. Cancer can be frightening, and it is important that you have someone who can help you negotiate the system to get the best treatment and make sure you are being cared for properly. No matter what your circumstances, it is almost impossible to be your best advocate when facing an illness.

Disability Right Ohio:

Need Our Help? | Disability Rights Ohio


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jerry  What kind of cancer is it? We're here for you for support!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think we all forgot to mention that cancer is not what it once was. You do not know yet how invasive it is, you just do not have all the information. Targeted treatments have become the norm and there are a lot of options out there. One day at a time. Also see if there are any local support groups. They may be abke to help you with additional resources.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jerry, I am so sorry to hear that. I think the others directed you in the right places. What kind of cancer?? Praying that you will get the help you need. rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jerry - I'm so sorry to hear this news. As someone else said, cancers that were once incurable are now being kept at bay with new treatments every day. If your doctor won't do it, be your own best advocate and learn all you can about the cancer you have. There are many clinical trials that go on in big medical centers and are free so that might be an option. You need to find another doctor -- an oncologist and don't give up until you can get someone to hear you out and make suggestions. A doctor like the one you described shouldn't even be practicing. Sounds like the 1950's. I know many on SM have had cancer and you'll get some good suggestions here. Wishing you the best.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This group has given you some very practical, & I hope, helpful information! Wishing you all the best as you follow up on some of them Jerry.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Jerry just be strong and you will get thru this. I am sure everyone here will support you and send all the prayers they can your way.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be thinking of you... I can't believe a doctor would just dump that news on you and then leave you hanging without any information or even some words of comfort and hope... just unbelievable... well, we can be your support group! there are lots of caring and resourceful individuals on this forum!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did the doctor do a biopsy or does he think you have cancer? The reason I say this is I had a terrible scare last year, the doctor told me she thought I had a 35% chance I had cancer but after my operation, it was all clear and I did NOT have cancer. Four months of worrying myself sick. Three doctors told me this but it was not true. Please change doctors and get to the bottom of what it is. I know how scared it is when you hear the doctor say those words. Please keep us informed. We care.....


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

The worst part is he didn't say what kind of cancer and just referred me to my GP, what can he possibly do? They didn't even give me any info, it was just "you have cancer and he left the room and sent me home, what kind of doctor is this? I am still in shock and can't do anything until monday.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd definately talk to the head of the clinic where he practices...Sounds like someone who subscribes to the 47% club!
Someone needs a refresher on "Bedside 101" !

Sounds like my doctor when I had a huge fibroid the size of an eggplant... he came in said "I have good news and bad news... You're not pregnant and you need a hystorectomy..go downstairs to injections and they'll give you a Luprin Depo shot to shrink it " handed me a pamphlet, You and your hystorectomy and walked out....

I was stunnned, went got my shot, went home and bawled!

BTW the shot made the tumour double in size in 4 days and I had emergency surgery, same doctor did the surgery, I had no choice and he screwed it up and nearly killed me.

I swear medicine isn't the compassionate field it was once, all about the $$$$. They knew they get paid, no matter how badly they treat you... We're not patients...we're cattle...

File a complaint and pray it spares another person the pain you went through.
I filed a complaint and it worked.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you got this news. You've got so much good advice, wishing you all the best too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you have a case worker?? Talk to her or him. My son is on Social Security .disability. He has access to about any doctor. They will direct you in the right direction. Going to a general Practitioner first will probably discuss what type of cancer you have, and then refer you to an oncologist.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Jerry I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. My heart goes out to you and your family. I pray you will get some much needed answers. I was diagnosed over a year ago with stage 4 cancer and treatment, though rough, is literally a modern miracle. I'm still receiving chemo but what sounded so bleek in the beginning is now full of optomism. Go see your GP and get a referral to an oncologist. From there you will learn what kind, if indeed you have cancer, and get you on the best possible protocal. The word cancer is very scarey but it is not a death sentence any longer. Take one day at a time and tell yourself you can beat this. I know it is much easier said then done but having a positive outlook is so very very important to your well being. Right now you are scared.... well, probably more terrified but that feeling will pass once you start to get some answers. Fear is a toxin so the sooner you can get passed it the better off you will be. Get in touch with local support groups so they can help you through this. Talking about it really makes a difference and remember you have a wonderful support group here at SM. Hugs to you. I will be praying for you for strength to help you through this. Keep Louie Dog close so he can help keep you calm. 

May God bless you and keep you strong.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Jerry
It is scarey to hear those words. I sort of heard them in April. Do go see your primary doc. But take somebody with you for an extra set of ears. When doc said cancer, I didn't hear anything else. Truly. Nothing about treatment, surgery, rads, nothing.

I have stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. Now that treatment has begun, they all seem fairly optimistic . I have to believe ten. I do go to support meetings. Rey help.

Breathe my friend. Call the Am cancer, and the Natl cancer. Good groups with contacts, info and how to get this paid and beaten down


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jerry -- I know that CANCER is such a scary word, however, if this doctor has not run tests, he does not know for certain that you have it. They will need to order scans, bloodwork, xrays, mris biospsies and various other tests before a real diagnosis can be made.

Then treatment will be determined. We have come such a long way with cancer treatments that you should remain optimistic (this is from a 2 time cancer survivor).

In the meantime, I'm sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You should file a letter of complaint with your state doctors board.
No one should be treated that way.
Praying you find answers soon.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Jerry, I am so sorry to hear this. I pray you can get some information soon and can start your journey. I have been battling breast cancer for 10 years. Stand strong and try to think positive thoughts.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

The problem here is very few doctors accept the medical coverage we get n SSD. For example if I need to see a dentist I can only go to the dental school and that doesn't mean you get a A student, plus its well over an hour drive to get there. Hospitals are just as bad, they leave you waiting until they take care of everyone with normal hospitalization. My average wait in a hospital is over 3 hours and then they spend 2-3 minutes and walk out after doing just about nothing. I swear they are hoping we die.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Jerry, it must be in the area where you are, because my son has had great doctors, from dermatologist, family doctor, psychiatrist and a surgeon. Hope that you can find the right ine.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry, I'm so sorry you had such an uncaring DR to give you such news. It is deplorable in my opinion! Were tests done, labs run? diagnostic screenings done that this DR came up with this diagnosis? 
I'd report his behavior to the Hospital administrator.

Almost every type cancer has a website with a support group 'link' for that particular cancer.... you can get a lot of info/help/support from people going thru the same as you are. 

If you have been on disability... you should be getting Medicare coverage. I think you should call a Medicare and get guidence thru this. 
As to possible needed medications... often the pharmacuticals have a patient assistant program where they actually provide the medications free, or where they are deeply disounted. Usually the Dr has to provide info and the medications are generally sent directly to the DR where you pick them up. We found this program for a relative that in a bad financial situation and couldn't afford his necessary medications. 

If you don't mind sharing what type cancer the DR said you had, maybe we all can do some resource searching for you to help you thru this. Also what general are of Ohio do you live?...that might help us help you too. 

Meanwhile know you have us all praying for you and please try to not get too discouraged until you truly know the facts as to what you're dealing with! It's very possible this is not as dire as we fear.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My Daughter was on SSI for quite a long time and never encountered what you described in your most recent post. She got the best of care no matter where she went and was not looked down upon just because she was on SSI. Please look into other resources while you are going through this and hopefully you will find the right Dr.'s that have more compassion than that of the horrible Dr. who treated you so very uncaring and without any sensitivity to your health issues. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers while you are going through this ordeal.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

shellbeme said:


> I haven't experienced this myself so I don't have any advice but the National Cancer Institute might be able to answer some questions at least.
> 
> Contact Us for Help - National Cancer Institute
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest the cancer orgs. They are very helpful in getting one in contact with the right docs. 

I am sorry that you are going thru this difficult time. Try not to get too upset right now. This could be a very slow growing cancer that would never threaten your life. I know it is difficult, but a positive attitude will help you in the weeks to come. We are all here for you so just lean on us.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do you have a case worker?? Talk to her or him. My son is on Social Security .disability. He has access to about any doctor. They will direct you in the right direction. Going to a general Practitioner first will probably discuss what type of cancer you have, and then refer you to an oncologist.





Furbabies mom said:


> Jerry, it must be in the area where you are, because my son has had great doctors, from dermatologist, family doctor, psychiatrist and a surgeon. Hope that you can find the right ine.



I'm in Ohio and everyone I've talk to says the same thing. The hospitalization here is a joke. My dad has to travel two hours to see a doctor. I've checked community resources and I am told the same thing. They gave me a book with all the doctors that take my insurance but 99% of the ones I've called told me they have not accepted my insurance in years because it takes forever for them to get paid and even then they are paid a fraction of what the procedure costs. A dentist I used to see that took it went out of business because the payments were so slow he could pay his office rent.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending you prayers and hugs... Please don't give up! There are people who care and pray. Be strong and refuse to accept less than awesome doctors and awesome care. You deserve it and it is out there!! Keep us posted...


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks everyone. They gave me prescriptions but my insurance doesn't cover them so I', kind of stuck waiting to see if they will change their mind, last time this happened it took 2 months for them to turn me down. I swear they are tying to kill us rather than cure us.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Rocks said:


> it seems good news comes with bad news. I just found out I have cancer. The doc was useless, he didn't tell me anything about it and just left the room. I can barely breath and they just sent me home with no medications. I'm so scared I don't know what to do, please help me.


Jerry, I am so sorry to hear this~ Please, just take one day at a time! I am a breast cancer survivor as I was diagnosed in 2005, so I guess I am considered a survivor  You will be too! I can tell you I had a doc that was very cold, and I didn't feel like he cared and I changed for my life's sake! You need a partner in this journey,and if you don't feel comfortable with your Oncologist please tell them you would like to be assigned to another one! I went through the James Cancer Hospital at OSU here in Columbus, and they were wonderful. I switched from Riverside Hospital, where the other doc was!

I learned you must go in always with someone else...friend, or family member and have a list of questions and make them answer your questions! You do need someone else with you to listen also, as this is very emotional and it is easy to not pick up or remember what you are being told! Surround yourself with positive people right now! 

I will pray for you, and please keep us posted! God bless you Jerry. Hey, look at me...still here and causing trouble, LOL.  Hang in there please...you are not alone.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. For the meds, contact (or have some sort of patient advocate) the pharmaceutical companies and explain that you can't afford the meds. My friend whose husband was very sick did that and one of the very expensive meds was given to them free. 

Hoping that things start to go better for you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Holly'sMom said:


> Jerry, I am so sorry to hear this~ Please, just take one day at a time! I am a breast cancer survivor as I was diagnosed in 2005, so I guess I am considered a survivor  You will be too! I can tell you I had a doc that was very cold, and I didn't feel like he cared and I changed for my life's sake! You need a partner in this journey,and if you don't feel comfortable with your Oncologist please tell them you would like to be assigned to another one! I went through the James Cancer Hospital at OSU here in Columbus, and they were wonderful. I switched from Riverside Hospital, where the other doc was!
> 
> I learned you must go in always with someone else...friend, or family member and have a list of questions and make them answer your questions! You do need someone else with you to listen also, as this is very emotional and it is easy to not pick up or remember what you are being told! Surround yourself with positive people right now!
> 
> I will pray for you, and please keep us posted! God bless you Jerry. Hey, look at me...still here and causing trouble, LOL.  Hang in there please...you are not alone.


Very well said Connie. I agree Jerry with everything she has said. You need someone to stand by you. Your not alone....as much as you feel you are. Think positive and positive things will happen!!!! Louie and your family need you. Stand up for yourself, fight and don't give up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry , it was thru this website link we found help for the relative I mentioned:

Drug assistance: 
Patient Assistance Programs (PAPs)

General Assistance:
NeedyMeds


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd get a second opinion, just in case. I had a doctor miss a cancer diagnosis.
My brother in law was on SSD and he got amazing care during his melanoma diagnosis. They did so much for him...
Not all doctors are like that. My brother in law went through the Cleveland clinic,there should be a Cleveland clinic satylite clinic or hospital near you...
I went to one in Naples Florida, so I know they have them in many areas.

Report him to the board of surgeons and to the administrator of the facility he works through,there should be a patient relations office in that clinic.
There's no reason to treat anyone like that.

My friend's daughter is on SSI, mentally disabled and she's tells me all the time that finding treatment in Ft.Myers was terrible and when she found it,it was third rate to say the least. She moved to Alabama and surprisingly it's really good.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rocks said:


> I'm in Ohio and everyone I've talk to says the same thing. The hospitalization here is a joke. My dad has to travel two hours to see a doctor. I've checked community resources and I am told the same thing. They gave me a book with all the doctors that take my insurance but 99% of the ones I've called told me they have not accepted my insurance in years because it takes forever for them to get paid and even then they are paid a fraction of what the procedure costs. A dentist I used to see that took it went out of business because the payments were so slow he could pay his office rent.


 
I know what you mean the hospital I worked in used to call it SPLPNP...
Slow pay,Low Pay,No Pay...

My husband's insurance had a network of docs. Some of the treatment I needed could be done in the same town I lived in but they weren't in the network so I'd have to drive 90 miles to one that was in the network!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jerry, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Please know we are thinking of you.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for you Jerry. I hope you can get to your primary care doctor and get some answers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Wanted to let you know that you have been in my prayers. Hope everything going ok.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You have a top cancer center in your backyard! Call these people:

Cancer Center | OhioHealth Cancer Care | Cancer Treatment

Cleveland Clinics are renowned. I know that SSI benefits are tough. But it can be done, you need to be your own best advocate. This story is shocking to me. I can't imagine a physican telling you that you have cancer and not referring you to an oncologist and doing some sort of education for you. Frankly, if this is true, you need to consult a medical malpractice attorney.

You can also contact the Ohio Manageed Care Ombudsman to discuss your opitions:

Managed Care Ombudsman, Report Cards and Profiles, 2011
or:
Ohio Department of Insurance

And the Ohio Medical Board if needed:
State Medical Board of Ohio

Become an activist! Don't take it lying down. You are your own best advocate.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> You have a top cancer center in your backyard! Call these people:
> 
> Cancer Center | OhioHealth Cancer Care | Cancer Treatment
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that!! Since you said you got prescriptions, I'm assuming you went back? Did you find out what kind of cancer? What kind of test did he do to decide what you have? That was so unprofessional to tell you like he did and then just walk out! You have gotten some good advice here already. Have you checked to see if there's an alternative medication that's covered you can take instead? Or at least something on Walmart's $4.00 list? Some meds are free at Publix pharmacy. I will remember you in my prayers. Stay strong and determined!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh...Well Vista is something that helps with medications too. I don't know if you have that in your state or not. But worth a try.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jerry. How are you doing???? Hope all is okay.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't you dare give up. There is always hope. Please contact the cancer center that MalteseJane posted. I am sure you will find very knowledgeable, supportive and caring people there. Do lots of research on the Internet for cancer diets and juicing recipies. You will be amazed at how much there is out there that we can do to help ourselves at a time like this. You are in our prayers!!!! God bless.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been thinking of you and hoping that things are starting to look up for you. Please have Faith and things will be better for you. You have been given quite a bit of advice and support here in SM and everyone is certainly trying to help you out with hopes that you find the proper care that you need. There is so much compassion here in SM which really means so much when one of us is suffering.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

My doctor spent less that 3 minutes with me and informed me I have cancer, he did even both to tel me what kind. He just simply walked out. I've been sicker and sicker but can't get a straight answer. The pain is unbearable and I pray to just die. My insurance won't cover it because its over $140 for a two week supply. The pain is unbearable, it's know as the most painful medical condition know to medical. Its nickname is the suicide disease, TRIGEMINAL NEURALGIA.

Referee; Wikipedia:

*Trigeminal neuralgia* (*TN*, or *TGN*), *tic douloureux*[1] (also known as *prosopalgia*,[2] the *suicide disease*,[3] or *Fothergill's disease*[4]) is a neuropathic disorder characterized by episodes of intense pain in the face, originating from the trigeminal nerve. It has been described as among the most painful conditions known to mankind.[5] It is estimated that 1 in 15,000 people suffer from TN, although the actual figure may be significantly higher due to frequent misdiagnosis. In a majority of cases, TN symptoms begin appearing after the age of 50, although there have been cases with patients being as young as three years of age. It is more common in females than males.[6]
The trigeminal nerve is a paired cranial nerve that has three major branches: the ophthalmic nerve (V1), the maxillary nerve (V2), and the mandibular nerve (V3). One, two, or all three branches of the nerve may be affected. 10-12% of cases are bilateral (occurring on both the left and right sides of the face). Trigeminal neuralgia most commonly involves the middle branch (the maxillary nerve or V2) and lower branch (mandibular nerve or V3) of the trigeminal nerve,[7] but the pain may be felt in the ear, eye, lips, nose, scalp, forehead, cheeks, teeth, or jaw and side of the face.


Please help.


Jerry


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jerry, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I am a bit confused though about why the doc told you that you had cancer- Trigeminal neuralgia is NOT a form of cancer. It is very painful though. Did they prescribe you neurontin (gabapentin is the generic)? If so, certain pharmacies such as target, Walmart, and other participating pharmacies carry it for only $4 for a months supply or $10 for 90 days supply. You should ask your doc about the affordable options. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Jerry, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I am a bit confused though about why the doc told you that you had cancer- Trigeminal neuralgia is NOT a form of cancer. It is very painful though. Did they prescribe you neurontin (gabapentin is the generic)? If so, certain pharmacies such as target, Walmart, and other participating pharmacies carry it for only $4 for a months supply or $10 for 90 days supply. You should ask your doc about the affordable options. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Trigemina neuralgial is only one of my ailments. I also have herniated disk server panic attacks and the are also testing me for MS. PLua I've had an ulcer sine 4th grade and seizures . I also have eye problems where its like looking at a black and white TV, no color. I also shake for no reason they can find, I have hard time holding a pen/pencil and I have a hard time lifting something and light as a soda. At time I just pass out and and ropronthenf loornonltnton 3wdkeersnlatern with no idea how I got th ere


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry, if indeed your medication is 'Neurotin' I found that Pfizer does offer it free if you qualify financially. In this case I thin it is free till the end of the year... then you re-apply and if financial status is same or lower,... you would get it free for following year as well. 

Connection to Care Program Details - Pfizer Helpful Answers ®

Please do look into these programs to get the medications you need, This and loads of others are offered free to qualifying persons by the various pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jerry, as someone who has been a patient advocate for many years ~ my suggestion is that you NOT allow them to treat you this way. Sounds absurd right? It's actually amazingly simple. We are conditioned to allow Dr.'s to be "better than us". The fact is that they are not. They are human and they make mistakes (in medicine and in personal interactions). No, I'm not saying all Dr.'s are bad, just that sometimes they need to be put in check like the rest of us. As I tell my clients, you are the Captain of this ship and the Dr.'s, nurses and caregivers are just your crew. As Captain you must be a strong leader and give clearly defined orders so that your ship can function to its optimal potential. :thumbsup:

I would suggest calling the practice back today, tell them you will hold until you get a physician or a Practitioner on the line who can read your diagnosis (from your chart) in full to you....period. Write down exactly what they tell you and have them spell out any words you don't recognize. If they give you any grief, feel free to toss out the phrase "Patient Rights" ~ it's legal and it matters. If I can help you in ANY way, just message me. Lifting up prayers for you to have strength, healing and compassionate care.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so truly sorry , lifting up prayers for you ......


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

The pain is so bad, Unfortunately they are fighting/refusing paying for my medicine. I think this ii criminal. I think They are try to kill me how can the refuse my medicine? I'm so scared, I don't want to die and I need Louie as much as he needs me. _'_


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So sorry you are going through this. Having known a lot of disabled veterans who could not get proper care I know quite a few whose insurance refused to pay for meds or the copayment was obscene. They would go to a pharmacy that did not know they had any type of insurance ask to get the script filled, say they had no insurance, and the pharmacist would always find a way to bring the price way below what the insurance copay would have been. Just a thought. Does medicare/ssd or private/public hospitals have patient advocates? The VA does and it can help tremendously. But you have to speak up for yourself or find someone who will. Do NOT give up!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

This whole situation that you are facing is absolutely mind boggling and there just have to be people out there that are able to help you out. Have you tried calling Social Services in your area??? From what other's have posted, there are certainly quite a few resources and I hope that you will/can take advantage of as many as you are able to. You should not have to suffer with so much pain and I pray that very soon that you will be helped in the way that you should. I will continue to pray for an outcome to all of your problems will be satisfactory and beneficial to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you. How are you doing today?


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Rocks said:


> it seems good news comes with bad news. I just found out I have cancer. The doc was useless, he didn't tell me anything about it and just left the room. I can barely breath and they just sent me home with no medications. I'm so scared I don't know what to do, please help me.


I am so sorry for what you are going through. I am sending prayers and love your way. That doctor is a butt and what he did repulsed me. He doesn't deserve to be called doctor.


----------

